# Interface stopped DISTRIBUTING 10.2 !!



## shahzaib (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi,

LACP stopped working on FreeBSD-10.2 release with following error :

Interface stopped DISTRIBUTING, possible flapping

----------------------------------------------------

More than that, we're unable to execute any command in FreeBSD console. Here is the screenshot where we're trying to push ctrl+z in order to get proper terminal but in vain :

http://prntscr.com/bayez1

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2016)

Apparently it's either too busy or it's hanging somewhere. It could be there's really a hardware issue with the interface, combined with network based filesystems it could hang up the machine indefinitely because it's waiting for the network filesystem to respond.


----------



## shahzaib (Jun 1, 2016)

It looks like system is going into swap because i just received error 'not enough memory' . Is there a way system should start swapping where there's no memory left ? Something like vm.swappiness in linux ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2016)

Sounds more like a runaway process, something that keeps spawning new processes (commonly known as a fork bomb). If given enough time it'll use up all memory and things will get swapped. One may have led to the other, a broken network card and a network process that keeps respawning because it fails to connect.


----------

